# الحب العاطفى الواعى



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

الحب العاطفى الواعى​

*مقدمة*

الحب هو قوة حياة خلاقة مصدرها الله ، ف" الله محبة" (يو8:4)، الحب الصحيح هو ذلك الذى يكون مقدمة للخطوبة و الزواج، فلا يوجد حب لمجرد الحب، وإلا يكون شخص يتسلى بالطرف الأخر وهدفه الوحيد هو الإستمتاع، ودائما الذى يحب شخص حب حقيقى يخاف عليه ولا يقبل أن يمسه أحد بكلمة سوء.


نكرر الحب لابد أن يكون مقدمة للزواج، أو كما يقول علماء العلوم الإنسانية (الأنثروبولوجى) أن "الحب يكرسه وعد بالزواج" وبناء عليه فيجب أن يكون له زمان مناسب يتفق هذا الزمان مع ظروف الطرفين وإمكانياتهم، ومن الممكن أن تكون الظروف مناسبة تماما بعد التخرج مباشرة ، وقد يحتاج الشاب لعدة سنوات بعد التخرج.


ومعظم مشاكل الشباب فى الحب ترجع إلى عدم اختيار الوقت المناسب، ويحدث نتيجة لهذا أن يضطر أحد الطرفين إلى التخلى عن الأخر ، لأن هناك ظروف أقوى، وتلامس مع الواقع بنزع الأحلام الوردية.


وكان يمكن تلاشى كل هذا لو أحسن الفرد صنع القرار، وفكر جيدا و لم ينساق إلى عاطفته مهما كانت مقدسة، طالما لن يتوافر لها طريق التحقيق النهائى (الزواج) وبهذا ينجى نفسه من الدخول فى دوامة من العذاب و الاحباط أو الإكتئاب و اليأس.


ونحب أن نوضح أنه يجب أن يكون فى قلوبنا فى البداية حب عام تجاه المجتمع و الأسرة، وذلك قبل أن يكون لنا حب خاص موجه إلى شخص من الجنس الأخر بهدف الزواج، فالمعروف أن الكوب لا يفيض إن لم يمتلىء أولا.




*مم يتولد الحب؟؟*
يتولد الحب من عاطفة الإنسان، والعاطفة جهاز خاص موجود فى النفس الإنسانية، فالنفس الإنسانية فيها عنصران أساسيان:
العقل : وهو المسئول عن الوعى و الإدراك (الفهم) والتفكير و الاستنتاج و صنع القرارات.
العاطفة : وهى المسئولة عن المشاعر و الأحاسيس(الفرح،الحماس،الحب،الحزن،الكراهية) وحينما يوجد الإعجاب فهو يحرك العاطفة فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب.



*الميل و الإعجاب:*
قلنا سابقا أن الصداقة بين شاب و شابة ممكن أن تتطور وحينما أن تتطور فهى تصل إلى درجة الإعجاب(إعجاب بشخصيتها-طريقة تفكيرها-شكلها أدبها…)، وعندما يُعجب الشاب بفتاة فهو يرى فيها الأشياء الجميلة ، وكلما تقدم الإعجاب و زاد، اختفت من تفكيره و بصره الأشياء السيئة لذلك يقال أن "الحب أعمى"
LOVE IS BLIND
وقد رأى أحد المفكرين فى هذا القول مبالغة زائدة و فى رأيه أن الحب أعور(أى يرىبعين واحدة) يرى بها المحاسن و الأشياء الجميلة ، أما قولهم "أعمى" إذن فهو لا يرى أى شيئاًَ على الإطلاق! والحب لا يرى الأشياء الجميلة فقط ، بل أيضاً حتى الأشياء السيئة يراها جميلة فهو يرى فى الفتاة العنيدة أن شخصيتها قوية! و فى الماكرة و الخبيثة يرى الحكمة و الذكاء!


هذا الميل والإعجاب عبارة عن شعور عاطفى يدفعه للوجود على الساحة و يزيده عدة عوامل :
1- عوامل داخلية : وتتمثل فى الميل إلى الجنس الأخر ، و هذا ميل طبيعى و مقدس ، لكنه يحتاج إلى توجيه و إرشادحتى يسلك الإنسان بحكمة ، ولا شك أن إعتدال الأمور هو أنجحها فلا إفراط فى العلاقات ، ولا احجام و انزواء و تقوقع.


2-عوامل خارجية : مثل الملابس الجميلة الأنيقة-عطور خاصة-وسائر طرق التجميل ... بالإضافة للجو العام (جو شاعرى-موسيقى هادئة-ضوء خافت).


هذا و تختلف درجة الميل و الإعجاب من شخص إلى أخر ، وعندما يوجد الميل و الإعجاب بين شخصين فلا يمكن إخفاؤه عن الأخرين ، فسوف يشعرون به (من طريقة تعاملك معها-نظراتك إليها)، فالميل و الإعجاب لغة صامتة يحس بها الناس.

*
لكن انتبه :*
فليس معنى الإعجاب بشخص من الجنس الأخر ، أن تحاول أن تكون لك علاقة خاصة معه ، فلماذا لا يستمر الإعجاب إعجاباً دون ارتباط عاطفى؟!
1- فيجب أن لا تنسى أن هناك شخصيات لها جاذبية عامة ، أى تتمتع بالقدرة على جذب انتباه كل من يتعامل معها.. فهل يفكر كل هؤلاء المعجبون فى الارتباط بهذه الشخصية عاطفياً!!! 
2- كل إنسان فيه من الصفات الجميلة ما يستحق الإعجاب ، فلا مانع بالإعجاب بالأخرين ، ولكن لتستغل هذا الإعجاب فى اكتساب هذه الصفات الجميلة والتى تنقصك.
3- ليس معنى إعجابى بشخص أن يُعجب هو أيضاً بى ، فلابد من احترام حرية الشخص الأخر.
4- لابد من تحكيم العقل و العودة إلى الواقع ، بدلا من تخيل إعجاب من طرف ما نتيجة لتفسيرات مرضية تخدم رغباتنا.



*ماذا يعجب الشاب فى الشابة التى يرغب الارتباط بها (والعكس) :*
كثيراً ما يميل شاب إلى شابة معينة لأنها تشبهه، و تشترك معه فى كثير من الصفات و الميول ، والواقع أنه يعجب بنفسه أو بصورته فيها.


لكن هناك كثيرين يميلون إلى من يختلفون عنهم ، فهو يراها مكملة له ، فالكثير الحركة مثلاً يحب الهادئة ، الأسمر يميل إلى الأبيض.


الشاب قد يحب فتاة لأنها تشبه أمه، فبها صفات كثيرة من أمه، بل قد يصل الأمر إلى التشابه فى الشكل أيضاً.
أحياناً يكون الإعجاب نتيجة لجمال الشكل وهو ما يسمى ب
"PHYSICAL ATTRACTIVENESS" 
(الجاذبية البدنية).


فالشاب يحب فى الفتاة : الشعر الأصفر-العيون الزرقاء والخضراء-الصوت الجميل . و باقى الصفات الجسمية الجمالية .
و الفتاة تحب فى الشاب : طول الفتى-أناقة ملابسه-جمال وانسجام ملامح الوجه.
ويكون التركيز على النواحى الجمالية كبيراً فى فترة المراهقة و بداية العشرينات.
ولا شك أن الاهتمام بجمال الشكل مهم وطبيعى بالنسبة للرجل ، لأن الرجل يتأثر و يستثار بمجرد النظر .
لكن عند الثلاثين وما بعدها ، لا يصبح للشكل أهميته الكبرى ، إذ يطغى الجانب العقلى والواقعى على تفكير الشباب ، فيكتفى بأن تكون الفتاة مقبولة شكلاً .


قد يُعجب شاب بشابة نتيجة لتعبيراتها اللفظية الراقية التى تعبر عن الأحاسيس والمشاعر (شكر-إعجاب-مديح-تهنئة...) فالذى يعجب الشاب فى الفتاة هو بلا شك رقتها و عذوبتها ولطفها .


ممكن الإعجاب يكون نتيجة لسعة الأفق واتساع الفكر الذى يتمتع به أحد الطرفين ، فهى تجيد الحديث فى مجالات مختلفة وهى قارئة و مثقفة تستمتع بالحديث معها وتذهل من إطلاعها .


يميل الشاب المسيحى إلى الفتاة التى لها نشاط روحى ، خادمة، منتظمة ومواظبة على الحضور للكنيسة .


كثيراً ما تحلم الشابة بالارتباط بشاب له شهرته ، وله وضعه القيادى (حب البطل) ،فهى تُسر بأنه على الرغم من معرفته لعدد كثير من الشابات إلا أنه يلتفت إليها فقط ، ويهتم بها كثيراً ، ويفضلها على غيرها .
أنماط أو مستويات أو درجات الحب فى الكتاب المقدس :
حب الايروس (الحب الشهوانى) :Eros1-
وهو الذى يريد أن يمتلك الآخر فهو يتعامل مع الآخر كشىء و ليس شخص ، وهو حب أنانى متمركز حول الذات ، وهو حب استهلاكى يتخذ الآخر مجالاً لإشباع الشهوات .
نموذج : أمنون و ثامار .


*حب الفيليا (الحب الإنسانى العادى) hilia2-*
وهو حب متبادل من خلاله تسود مشاعر الود، وهو عاطفى جداً ، والعاطفية فيه تطغى على العقل ، وهو حب متقلب .
نموذج : حب المراهقين-الحب بين أزواج و زوجات أبرار العهد القديم (مثلاً حب يعقوب لراحيل).


*حب الأغابى (الحب المسيحى) :Agape3-*
وهو الحب الإنسانى الأصيل ، والذى كان يتمتع به آدم وحواء قبل السقوط ، وحينما تمم الكلمة المتجسد الفداء و جدد طبيعتنا بالروح القدس، أعاد إلينا هذا الحب ، و أصبح يتمتع به كل إنسان مسيحى مؤمن ، ومن صفاته أنه حب باذل مُضحى ، حب حقيقى ، ناضج وواعى ، حب قوى وله القدرة على الانتصار على الموت فهو حب خالد.


*أسئلة :*
*س1 : كيف أعرف أن هذا النداء الداخلى والإنجذاب نحو الآخر هو حب و ليس عشقاً؟؟*
-العشق والشهوة يقوم على التهور والاندفاع والانفعال العنيف ، بينما الحب ليس كذلك، بل هو بذل فيه وقار، حماس فيه اتزان، سرور و ابتهاج فيه تعقل و استقرار.
-العشق يقوم على نزوة متقلبة ، أو رغبة عابرة أو غرض رخيص، بينما الحب يقوم على وعد أبدى متبادل بقبول الآخر و تعهد بتحمل شخصه بكل ما فيه.
-الحب يتجه نحو الكينونة لا نحو الملكية ، بمعنى أننا نحب الشخص لنفسه لا لصفاته.
-الحب الذى يعتمد على الغريزة الجنسية فقط فهو ليس حباً على الإطلاق ولكنه شهوة سريعة الزوال.
-ولكى تتمكن من التأكد من صدق النداء الداخلى فيك، فهذا يتطلب أولاً أن يكون لك حياة روحية صادقة، تعطيك البرهان وتشعرك بأن روح الله يعمل بوضوح فى هذا الأمر، وأن الضمير صادق و مخلص و غير منقسم.


*هذا و يستوعب مفهوم الحب الصادق هذه الخصائص التالية :
1-الاستمتاع برفقة الطرف الآخر مع الرغبة فى إدامة النظر إليه ، و التأمل فيه و التحدث معه.
2-تقبل الطرف الآخر كما هو.
3-حرص كل طرف على مصالح الطرف الآخر.
4-احترام المحبوب و تقديره.
5-البذل والعطاء بتقديم أقصى ما يمكن 
"Giving the utmost"
حتى ولو وصل الأمر إلى حد التضحية بالنفس من أجل المحبوب.
6-فهم شخصية الطرف الآخر و اتجاهاته و تفضيلاته و دوافع سلوكه.
7-التلقائية فى التعامل و شعور كل طرف بأنه على طبيعته فى وجود الآخر.
8-الإفصاح عن الخبرات والمشاعر الشخصية .
9-الانشغال بالمحبوب حتى فى الأوقات التى يتعين فيها الإنخراط فى نشاطات أخرى.
10-التفرد
"Exclusiveness"
أى وجود جاذبية خاصة للمحبوب لا يمكن استبدالها ، ويقتضى هذا منتهى الالتزام والإخلاص للمحبوب، مع الامتناع عن إقامة أى علاقة مماثلة مع طرف آخر.
11-الرغبة الجنسية 
"Sexual Desire"
وتظهر فى رغبة المحب فى القرب البدنى من المحبوب و لمسه و مداعبته ، ولكن يتم ضبط تلك الرغبة و التسامى بها لاعتبارات أخلاقية و دينية .فإذا كانت تتوفر فيك هذه الخصائص فاعلم أنك تحب.



*س2 : الحب فى سن المراهقة ، لماذا لا تحبذونه؟!*-أعلم أن البعض منكم ممن تعلق قلبه بفتاة معينة ، لا يقبل أن يقال له لا تحب الآن ، ولكن تعالوا معاً نتدارس هذه النقاط :
1-الحب فى سن المراهقة و مستلزماته من مقابلات و نزهات و خطابات و أحاديث عاطفية ...الخ يشغل تفكير المراهق و يعوقه عن العمل و النجاح فى الدراسة ، و يبذل المراهق جهداً كبيراً للتغلب على حالة عدم التركيز هذه و لكنه لا يستطيع فيتأخر عن زملائه و يفقد تفوقه و امتيازه.


وإن كان البعض يرى أن الحب قد يحفز الفرد للنجاح ليكون موضع تقدير واعجاب من الشخص الذى يحبه ، ولكن غالباً ما يحدث العكس.


2-هناك فجوة عمرية (تقدر بحوالى 12-17 سنة) بين النضج الجنسى للمراهق و النضج الاقتصادى ، فإذا قلنا أن سن البلوغ الجنسى هو الثالثة عشر تقريباً، فسن النضج الإقتصادى يكون فى الغالب بين 25-30 سنة (حيث يكون الشاب قد أنهى فترة التعليم و الخدمة العسكرية ، والتحق بعمل مناسب ، و جمع لنفسه مبلغاً من المال لشراء و تأسيس سكن الزوجية) و خلال مدة هذه الفجوة يتطلب من المراهق التوفيق بين دوافعه الجنسية و متطلبات المجتمع ، فإذا أقدم على الحب فى هذه الفترة فهو يزيد المشكلة تعقيداً، فهما لا يستطيعان اللقاء لأن العرف و التقاليد و قيم المجتمع و المُثل الدينية لا تُقر هذا اللقاء ، لأنهما لا يستطيعان الزواج لعدم استقلالهما مادياً بعد ، مما يدفعهم للتقابل خِلسة ويأتيان بسلوك لا يرضى عنه المجتمع و ينظر إليه الناس نظرة احتقار، و نشير هنا إلى أن طول مدة هذه العلاقات يجعلها كثيراً ما تتحول تدريجياً إلى علاقات جسدية مما يعرض إلى الانحدار فى مهاوى الرذيلة.
3-عدم القدرة على تحقيق العهود بالزواج فى المستقبل ، يتعاهد المحبوبان على الزواج ، وتعيش الفتاة على هذا الأمل غير عابثة بما يقوله الناس عنها ولا بمراجعة وتأنيب الأصدقاء المخلصين ، وتمر الأيام ، وإذا بهذا الشاب يتخرج من الجامعة وتنفتح عيناه ليرى الدنيا بمنظار آخر ، وإذا الفتاة التى اختارها فى حداثته لا تصلح أن تشاركه حياته الجديدة ، فيتنصل من وعده، ولكنه قد لا يستطيع أن يصارح فتاته بهذا فيراوغ ، إلى أن تفاجأ الفتاة بارتباطه بأخرى، فتتحطم حياتها ويضيع مستقبلها ، وطبيعى أن يُحجم الشباب عن الزواج من فتاة عاشت عمرها كله تحب شخصاً آخر.


وما يحدث من الشاب قد يحدث من الفتاة أيضاً، فهى فى الغالب غير قادرة على تحقيق العهد بالزواج ممن تحبه، إذ كثيراً ما يحدث أن يتقدم لخطبتها شاب آخر جاهز، وعلى خُلق فتوافق الأسرة على الفور، وعبثاً تحاول الفتاة أن تُفهم والديها أنها تحب شاباً آخر مازال فى مرحلة التعليم، فالوالدان لا يجدان وجهاً للمقارنة إطلاقاً ! فهذا رجل محترم له دخل كبير وعنده كذا و كذا... ، وأما ذاك فتلميذ لا يعرف أحد مصيره إلا الله ، وهنا تضطر الفتاة-تحت ضغط الأسرة-للزواج تاركة ورائها صديقها!
و الأن أترك لك الحكم..


*س3 : هل تصارح الفتاة من تحبه بحبها؟!*
-جرى العرف أن الشاب هو الذى يبادر و يتكلم أولاً، ولكن ماذا تفعل الفتاة إن أرادت أن تعبر عن حبها لشاب؟ هل تعلن له صراحةً عن هذا الحب؟!


نقول إنه يمكن للفتاة أن تعبر عن رغبتها ومشاعرها هذه بطرق متنوعة (مثل : إبراز اهتمامها به-مديحه على أعماله الجيدة-تهنئته فى مناسباته المفرحة- تعزيته و مؤازرته فى أوقات ألمه وحزنه...الخ) فالحب مشاعر و أحاسيس حية يمكن أن تصل إلى الطرف الآخر بوسائل متنوعة دون الحاجة إلى التصريح علانية بالكلام لئلا يستغل الطرف الآخر هذا الأمر استغلالاً سيئاً، والتعامل مع الشاب بهذه الطريقة المهذبة يشجعه-إن كان يحبها-لأن يتقدم لها طالباً يدها ، أما إذا لم يستجب لها، فلتكن الفتاة فى هذه الحالة أكثر نضجاً فى تقبل هذا "الرفض" دون إصرار على المحاصرة والمطاردة و دون تجريح أو إنقلاب المشاعر إلى كراهية .


وشبابنا المسيحى من الجنسين ، لا يحزن إذا وجد أن من فكر يوماً ما فى الارتباط به، قد تزوج بغيره، فهو كمحب يفرح لسعادة الآخر ، وكمؤمن يثق إنه لم يكن مختاراً له من قبّل الله.


وهنا انتهز الفرصة للتأكيد على أن علاقة الحب الحقيقى ، علاقة طاهرة ، وليس فيها ما يخزى أو يخجل ، وهذا بدوره يشجعنا على أن نسير فى علاقتنا هذه فى النور ، فنكشف هذه المشاعر وهذه الرغبة فى الارتباط للكبار، فأجمل لحظة فى حياة الأب أو الأم هى تلك التى يأتيه فيها ابنه أو بنته ويطلعه على أخفى ما لديّه من أسرار ، ففوزه بهذه الثقة يشعره بنجاحه فى رسالته كأب، ومكافأة له على تفهمه و رحابة صدره، وهم بما لديهم من خبرة قادرين على إرشادك والإجابة على أسئلتك و استفساراتك ، و تجنيبك المتاعب التى عانوها من قبل حتى لا تعانيها .



*س4 : هل هناك حقاً (حب من أول نظرة)؟*
ما يسمى بالحب من أول نظرة، هو مجرد إعجاب أو اشتهاء، وهو نوع من الافتتان
Fascination
أو الانبهار، فهو يعتمد على تلقائية الانجذاب، والانبهار بالمفاتن الجسدية فحسب، وقد تتساءل: ولما لا أكون قد "وقعت" فى الحب فعلاً؟! وذلك لأن الحب كما قلنا يتولد من العاطفة ، والعاطفة كما تقول معطيات علم النفس هى "مركب انفعالى يتكون على مستوى الإرادة والإدراك و الشعور" ومعروف أن المركب فى الكيمياء يتكون بصعوبة ولا يمكن فصل مكوناته بسهولة، فكم و كم يكون المركب الإنسانى إذن من حيث شدة درجة الصعوبة فى التكوين والانفصال.


وهذا المركب يتكون خلال اللقاءات الثنائية المتكررة حيث يكون خلالها عنصر التجاذب مؤثراً و فعالاً، ومن التعريف السابق فإن هذا المركب يتكون ليس فى غيبة العقل أو الإرادة أو الاحساس، ولكن وكل من المحبان يدرك ويريد ويشعر، فأنت إذن لا تقع فى حب واحدة عفواً، ولكنك لابد أن تجعل نفسك فى حالة حب معها و على حد تعبير أحدهم" الناس لا يقعون فى الحب لكنهم ينمون فيه".



*س5 : هل يلزم أن يكون هناك حب قبل الزواج ؟؟*
الحب ينمو و يكتمل فى الزواج، ولكنه يبدأ قبل الزواج، لذا يلزم لذلك الذى يختار شريكاً لحياته أن يكون على استعداد تام لأن يحبه ، ويشعر بميل روحى و نفسى وانجذاب عاطفى نحوه.. وإلا فلينتظر، و حقيقة أن كثيراً من أجدادنا لم يكونوا يرون زوجاتهم إلا على كرسى الإكليل فى الكنيسة ، ومع ذلك كان حب الزوجين لبعضهما ينمو و يزداد!!


لكن هذا كان فى الماضى، أما الآن فى عصرنا هذا ونحن فى بدء الألفية الثالثة، فلا يناسبه هذا الوضع و تلك المفاجأة، لذا رتبت الكنيسة فترة الخطوبة ليتعرف كل من الخطيبين على بعضهما البعض فى إطار الوقار والقداسة والحشمة و عدم التصنع و الوضوح والصراحة التامة من البداية، لأنه"لا خفى إلا و يُعلن" 


ويسرنى أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأقدم دعوة إلى هؤلاء المقبلين على الزواج.. دعوة على تصنيع الحب.. نعم تصنيع الحب، فبإمكاننا أن نصنع الحب و نغذيه فينمو، ولا أقصد بالحب هنا ذلك الحب الرومانسى العاطفى الذى تعرضه لنا الروايات وأفلام السينما كحب "قيس و ليلى" أو "روميو و جوليت" والذى يمتد سنوات قبل الزواج، ولكن أقصد الحب الناضج الواعى، وذلك بجهادنا للاتفاق فى الميول والاتجاهات، وباستعدادنا الكامل للبذل والعطاء والتضحية من أجل سعادة الآخر، وذلك خلال اللقاءات المستمرة التى بعلم وسماح الأهل، ونؤكد على أهمية لمسات المشاركة الوجدانية فى تقوية هذا الحب، فلنحرص إذن أن نحيط الحب ونشمله بالرعاية والتنشيط والتجديد، ولنروى شجرة الحب و نواظب على هذا، ولنقلع الآفات أول بأول حتى يزدهر الحب و يثمر أثماراً مباركة تجعل من البيت المسيحى كنيسة طاهرة مقدسة. 


*
س6 : كيف يمكن علاج فتور الحب؟؟*
-المحبان قلما يستطيعان أن يبقيا فوق قمة الحب الشامخة لأن البقاء فوق الذرى العالية يصيب بالدوار أحياناً، وهذا هو السبب فى أن معجزة الحب الكبرى تخيب أحياناً ويستيقظ المحب على الحقيقة الأليمة آلا وهى أخطاء المحبوب، فيرى الآخر كما هو على حقيقته وليس كما كان يتخيله، غير أن الحب الناضج لا ينزعج لهذه الضعفات و النقائص فهى علامة من علامات الحياة الإنسانية، ومجالاً خصباً للنمو فى المحبة و تعميقها ، وذلك بقبول واحتمال هذه الضعفات بصدر رحب و تفّهم، فالمحبة"تحتمل كل شئ... وترجو كل شئ وتصبر على كل شئ"(1كو 7:13) هذا مع المحاولة المخلصة للإصلاح بلطف، والصلاة المستمرة من أجل أن يتدخل الله ويصلح هذا الاعوجاج، والمحبة الحقيقية " تستر كثرة من الخطايا "(1بط8:4) فالحب الناضج العميق كفيل بحماية الرابطة بين المحبين، وقديماً قال أرسطو : "إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهى لم يكن فى يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً" .



أخيراً ثق أيها الحبيب ، فالنعمة التى بدأت عملها فى هذا الحب من البداية ، قادرة أن تكمل وتعبر بالمحبين الصادقين فوق الأحداث و الهموم و الضعفات.


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*

بجد مواضعك عاجبانى اوى 
هو انا اساسا مبقاليش 1ساعة فى المنتدى بس انتى لفتى نظرى بموضيعك الجميلة
بجد مواضيعك هايلة
مع تحياتى
الطائر الحزين


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*

ميرسي يا الطائر الحزين لمرورك ومشاركتك ورايك الجميل اللى بحترمه طبعا واكيد ده من زوقك
ويارب تكون فعلا موضوعاتى عجبتك
واهلا بيك عضو جديد معانا فى المنتدى


----------



## mrmr120 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*

بجد بجد بجد ياكريزى موضوع 
اكثر من رائع 
بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*

فعلا يا كريزى موضوع رائع ..ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## مدحت فتحى (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*

الللللللللللللللللة انتى كدة يا كرازى اكلمتى على كل شئ بالحب بجد موضوع فى غاية الاهمية وميرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا على التوبيك الجامد والرب معكى وصلى من اجلى 

+++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد بجد بجد ياكريزى موضوع
> اكثر من رائع
> بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسي يامرمر ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلا يا كريزى موضوع رائع ..ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .



ميرسي يادونا ياسكرة نورتى الموضوع:flowers:


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*



مدحت فتحى قال:


> الللللللللللللللللة انتى كدة يا كرازى اكلمتى على كل شئ بالحب بجد موضوع فى غاية الاهمية وميرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا على التوبيك الجامد والرب معكى وصلى من اجلى
> 
> +++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++



ميرسي يامدحت لمرورك ومشاركتك
ونورت الموضوع بجد ويارب يكون فعلا الموضوع عجبك


----------



## بنت الراعى (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*

موضوع جامد جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## crazy_girl (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب العاطفى الواعى*



بنت الراعى قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



ميرسي يابنت الرعى لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

*+++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

+++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++ 


الحب العاطفى الواعى



مقدمة

الحب هو قوة حياة خلاقة مصدرها الله ، ف" الله محبة" (يو8:4)، الحب الصحيح هو ذلك الذى يكون مقدمة للخطوبة و الزواج، فلا يوجد حب لمجرد الحب، وإلا يكون شخص يتسلى بالطرف الأخر وهدفه الوحيد هو الإستمتاع، ودائما الذى يحب شخص حب حقيقى يخاف عليه ولا يقبل أن يمسه أحد بكلمة سوء.


نكرر الحب لابد أن يكون مقدمة للزواج، أو كما يقول علماء العلوم الإنسانية (الأنثروبولوجى) أن "الحب يكرسه وعد بالزواج" وبناء عليه فيجب أن يكون له زمان مناسب يتفق هذا الزمان مع ظروف الطرفين وإمكانياتهم، ومن الممكن أن تكون الظروف مناسبة تماما بعد التخرج مباشرة ، وقد يحتاج الشاب لعدة سنوات بعد التخرج.


ومعظم مشاكل الشباب فى الحب ترجع إلى عدم اختيار الوقت المناسب، ويحدث نتيجة لهذا أن يضطر أحد الطرفين إلى التخلى عن الأخر ، لأن هناك ظروف أقوى، وتلامس مع الواقع بنزع الأحلام الوردية.


وكان يمكن تلاشى كل هذا لو أحسن الفرد صنع القرار، وفكر جيدا و لم ينساق إلى عاطفته مهما كانت مقدسة، طالما لن يتوافر لها طريق التحقيق النهائى (الزواج) وبهذا ينجى نفسه من الدخول فى دوامة من العذاب و الاحباط أو الإكتئاب و اليأس.


ونحب أن نوضح أنه يجب أن يكون فى قلوبنا فى البداية حب عام تجاه المجتمع و الأسرة، وذلك قبل أن يكون لنا حب خاص موجه إلى شخص من الجنس الأخر بهدف الزواج، فالمعروف أن الكوب لا يفيض إن لم يمتلىء أولا.




مم يتولد الحب؟؟

يتولد الحب من عاطفة الإنسان، والعاطفة جهاز خاص موجود فى النفس الإنسانية، فالنفس الإنسانية فيها عنصران أساسيان:
العقل : وهو المسئول عن الوعى و الإدراك (الفهم) والتفكير و الاستنتاج و صنع القرارات.
العاطفة : وهى المسئولة عن المشاعر و الأحاسيس(الفرح،الحماس،الحب،الحزن،الكراهية) وحينما يوجد الإعجاب فهو يحرك العاطفة فتتولد منها مشاعر الحب.



الميل و الإعجاب:


قلنا سابقا أن الصداقة بين شاب و شابة ممكن أن تتطور وحينما أن تتطور فهى تصل إلى درجة الإعجاب(إعجاب بشخصيتها-طريقة تفكيرها-شكلها أدبها…)، وعندما يُعجب الشاب بفتاة فهو يرى فيها الأشياء الجميلة ، وكلما تقدم الإعجاب و زاد، اختفت من تفكيره و بصره الأشياء السيئة لذلك يقال أن "الحب أعمى"
LOVE IS BLIND
وقد رأى أحد المفكرين فى هذا القول مبالغة زائدة و فى رأيه أن الحب أعور(أى يرىبعين واحدة) يرى بها المحاسن و الأشياء الجميلة ، أما قولهم "أعمى" إذن فهو لا يرى أى شيئاًَ على الإطلاق! والحب لا يرى الأشياء الجميلة فقط ، بل أيضاً حتى الأشياء السيئة يراها جميلة فهو يرى فى الفتاة العنيدة أن شخصيتها قوية! و فى الماكرة و الخبيثة يرى الحكمة و الذكاء!


هذا الميل والإعجاب عبارة عن شعور عاطفى يدفعه للوجود على الساحة و يزيده عدة عوامل :


1- عوامل داخلية : وتتمثل فى الميل إلى الجنس الأخر ، و هذا ميل طبيعى و مقدس ، لكنه يحتاج إلى توجيه و إرشادحتى يسلك الإنسان بحكمة ، ولا شك أن إعتدال الأمور هو أنجحها فلا إفراط فى العلاقات ، ولا احجام و انزواء و تقوقع.


2-عوامل خارجية : مثل الملابس الجميلة الأنيقة-عطور خاصة-وسائر طرق التجميل ... بالإضافة للجو العام (جو شاعرى-موسيقى هادئة-ضوء خافت).


هذا و تختلف درجة الميل و الإعجاب من شخص إلى أخر ، وعندما يوجد الميل و الإعجاب بين شخصين فلا يمكن إخفاؤه عن الأخرين ، فسوف يشعرون به (من طريقة تعاملك معها-نظراتك إليها)، فالميل و الإعجاب لغة صامتة يحس بها الناس.


لكن انتبه :


فليس معنى الإعجاب بشخص من الجنس الأخر ، أن تحاول أن تكون لك علاقة خاصة معه ، فلماذا لا يستمر الإعجاب إعجاباً دون ارتباط عاطفى؟!
1- فيجب أن لا تنسى أن هناك شخصيات لها جاذبية عامة ، أى تتمتع بالقدرة على جذب انتباه كل من يتعامل معها.. فهل يفكر كل هؤلاء المعجبون فى الارتباط بهذه الشخصية عاطفياً!!! 
2- كل إنسان فيه من الصفات الجميلة ما يستحق الإعجاب ، فلا مانع بالإعجاب بالأخرين ، ولكن لتستغل هذا الإعجاب فى اكتساب هذه الصفات الجميلة والتى تنقصك.
3- ليس معنى إعجابى بشخص أن يُعجب هو أيضاً بى ، فلابد من احترام حرية الشخص الأخر.
4- لابد من تحكيم العقل و العودة إلى الواقع ، بدلا من تخيل إعجاب من طرف ما نتيجة لتفسيرات مرضية تخدم رغباتنا.



ماذا يعجب الشاب فى الشابة التى يرغب الارتباط بها (والعكس) :
كثيراً ما يميل شاب إلى شابة معينة لأنها تشبهه، و تشترك معه فى كثير من الصفات و الميول ، والواقع أنه يعجب بنفسه أو بصورته فيها.


لكن هناك كثيرين يميلون إلى من يختلفون عنهم ، فهو يراها مكملة له ، فالكثير الحركة مثلاً يحب الهادئة ، الأسمر يميل إلى الأبيض.


الشاب قد يحب فتاة لأنها تشبه أمه، فبها صفات كثيرة من أمه، بل قد يصل الأمر إلى التشابه فى الشكل أيضاً.
أحياناً يكون الإعجاب نتيجة لجمال الشكل وهو ما يسمى ب
"PHYSICAL ATTRACTIVENESS" 
(الجاذبية البدنية).


فالشاب يحب فى الفتاة : الشعر الأصفر-العيون الزرقاء والخضراء-الصوت الجميل .
و الفتاة تحب فى الشاب : طول الفتى-أناقة ملابسه-جمال وانسجام ملامح الوجه.
ويكون التركيز على النواحى الجمالية كبيراً فى فترة المراهقة و بداية العشرينات.
ولا شك أن الاهتمام بجمال الشكل مهم وطبيعى بالنسبة للرجل ، لأن الرجل يتأثر و يستثار بمجرد النظر .
لكن عند الثلاثين وما بعدها ، لا يصبح للشكل أهميته الكبرى ، إذ يطغى الجانب العقلى والواقعى على تفكير الشباب ، فيكتفى بأن تكون الفتاة مقبولة شكلاً .


قد يُعجب شاب بشابة نتيجة لتعبيراتها اللفظية الراقية التى تعبر عن الأحاسيس والمشاعر (شكر-إعجاب-مديح-تهنئة...) فالذى يعجب الشاب فى الفتاة هو بلا شك رقتها و عذوبتها ولطفها .


ممكن الإعجاب يكون نتيجة لسعة الأفق واتساع الفكر الذى يتمتع به أحد الطرفين ، فهى تجيد الحديث فى مجالات مختلفة وهى قارئة و مثقفة تستمتع بالحديث معها وتذهل من إطلاعها .


يميل الشاب المسيحى إلى الفتاة التى لها نشاط روحى ، خادمة، منتظمة ومواظبة على الحضور للكنيسة .


كثيراً ما تحلم الشابة بالارتباط بشاب له شهرته ، وله وضعه القيادى (حب البطل) ،فهى تُسر بأنه على الرغم من معرفته لعدد كثير من الشابات إلا أنه يلتفت إليها فقط ، ويهتم بها كثيراً ، ويفضلها على غيرها .
أنماط أو مستويات أو درجات الحب فى الكتاب المقدس :
حب الايروس (الحب الشهوانى) :Eros1-
وهو الذى يريد أن يمتلك الآخر فهو يتعامل مع الآخر كشىء و ليس شخص ، وهو حب أنانى متمركز حول الذات ، وهو حب استهلاكى يتخذ الآخر مجالاً لإشباع الشهوات .
نموذج : أمنون و ثامار .


حب الفيليا (الحب الإنسانى العادى) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





وهو حب متبادل من خلاله تسود مشاعر الود، وهو عاطفى جداً ، والعاطفية فيه تطغى على العقل ، وهو حب متقلب .
نموذج : حب المراهقين-الحب بين أزواج و زوجات أبرار العهد القديم (مثلاً حب يعقوب لراحيل).


حب الأغابى (الحب المسيحى) 

وهو الحب الإنسانى الأصيل ، والذى كان يتمتع به آدم وحواء قبل السقوط ، وحينما تمم الكلمة المتجسد الفداء و جدد طبيعتنا بالروح القدس، أعاد إلينا هذا الحب ، و أصبح يتمتع به كل إنسان مسيحى مؤمن ، ومن صفاته أنه حب باذل مُضحى ، حب حقيقى ، ناضج وواعى ، حب قوى وله القدرة على الانتصار على الموت فهو حب خالد.


أسئلة :


س1 : كيف أعرف أن هذا النداء الداخلى والإنجذاب نحو الآخر هو حب و ليس عشقاً؟؟


-العشق والشهوة يقوم على التهور والاندفاع والانفعال العنيف ، بينما الحب ليس كذلك، بل هو بذل فيه وقار، حماس فيه اتزان، سرور و ابتهاج فيه تعقل و استقرار.
-العشق يقوم على نزوة متقلبة ، أو رغبة عابرة أو غرض رخيص، بينما الحب يقوم على وعد أبدى متبادل بقبول الآخر و تعهد بتحمل شخصه بكل ما فيه.
-الحب يتجه نحو الكينونة لا نحو الملكية ، بمعنى أننا نحب الشخص لنفسه لا لصفاته.
-الحب الذى يعتمد على الغريزة الجنسية فقط فهو ليس حباً على الإطلاق ولكنه شهوة سريعة الزوال.
-ولكى تتمكن من التأكد من صدق النداء الداخلى فيك، فهذا يتطلب أولاً أن يكون لك حياة روحية صادقة، تعطيك البرهان وتشعرك بأن روح الله يعمل بوضوح فى هذا الأمر، وأن الضمير صادق و مخلص و غير منقسم.


*هذا و يستوعب مفهوم الحب الصادق هذه الخصائص التالية :
1-الاستمتاع برفقة الطرف الآخر مع الرغبة فى إدامة النظر إليه ، و التأمل فيه و التحدث معه.
2-تقبل الطرف الآخر كما هو.
3-حرص كل طرف على مصالح الطرف الآخر.
4-احترام المحبوب و تقديره.
5-البذل والعطاء بتقديم أقصى ما يمكن 
"Giving the utmost"
حتى ولو وصل الأمر إلى حد التضحية بالنفس من أجل المحبوب.
6-فهم شخصية الطرف الآخر و اتجاهاته و تفضيلاته و دوافع سلوكه.
7-التلقائية فى التعامل و شعور كل طرف بأنه على طبيعته فى وجود الآخر.
8-الإفصاح عن الخبرات والمشاعر الشخصية .
9-الانشغال بالمحبوب حتى فى الأوقات التى يتعين فيها الإنخراط فى نشاطات أخرى.
10-التفرد
"Exclusiveness"
أى وجود جاذبية خاصة للمحبوب لا يمكن استبدالها ، ويقتضى هذا منتهى الالتزام والإخلاص للمحبوب، مع الامتناع عن إقامة أى علاقة مماثلة مع طرف آخر.
11-الرغبة الجنسية 
"Sexual Desire"
وتظهر فى رغبة المحب فى القرب البدنى من المحبوب و لمسه و مداعبته ، ولكن يتم ضبط تلك الرغبة و التسامى بها لاعتبارات أخلاقية و دينية .فإذا كانت تتوفر فيك هذه الخصائص فاعلم أنك تحب.



س2 : الحب فى سن المراهقة ، لماذا لا تحبذونه؟!


-أعلم أن البعض منكم ممن تعلق قلبه بفتاة معينة ، لا يقبل أن يقال له لا تحب الآن ، ولكن تعالوا معاً نتدارس هذه النقاط :
1-الحب فى سن المراهقة و مستلزماته من مقابلات و نزهات و خطابات و أحاديث عاطفية ...الخ يشغل تفكير المراهق و يعوقه عن العمل و النجاح فى الدراسة ، و يبذل المراهق جهداً كبيراً للتغلب على حالة عدم التركيز هذه و لكنه لا يستطيع فيتأخر عن زملائه و يفقد تفوقه و امتيازه.


وإن كان البعض يرى أن الحب قد يحفز الفرد للنجاح ليكون موضع تقدير واعجاب من الشخص الذى يحبه ، ولكن غالباً ما يحدث العكس.


2-هناك فجوة عمرية (تقدر بحوالى 12-17 سنة) بين النضج الجنسى للمراهق و النضج الاقتصادى ، فإذا قلنا أن سن البلوغ الجنسى هو الثالثة عشر تقريباً، فسن النضج الإقتصادى يكون فى الغالب بين 25-30 سنة (حيث يكون الشاب قد أنهى فترة التعليم و الخدمة العسكرية ، والتحق بعمل مناسب ، و جمع لنفسه مبلغاً من المال لشراء و تأسيس سكن الزوجية) و خلال مدة هذه الفجوة يتطلب من المراهق التوفيق بين دوافعه الجنسية و متطلبات المجتمع ، فإذا أقدم على الحب فى هذه الفترة فهو يزيد المشكلة تعقيداً، فهما لا يستطيعان اللقاء لأن العرف و التقاليد و قيم المجتمع و المُثل الدينية لا تُقر هذا اللقاء ، لأنهما لا يستطيعان الزواج لعدم استقلالهما مادياً بعد ، مما يدفعهم للتقابل خِلسة ويأتيان بسلوك لا يرضى عنه المجتمع و ينظر إليه الناس نظرة احتقار، و نشير هنا إلى أن طول مدة هذه العلاقات يجعلها كثيراً ما تتحول تدريجياً إلى علاقات جسدية مما يعرض إلى الانحدار فى مهاوى الرذيلة.
3-عدم القدرة على تحقيق العهود بالزواج فى المستقبل ، يتعاهد المحبوبان على الزواج ، وتعيش الفتاة على هذا الأمل غير عابثة بما يقوله الناس عنها ولا بمراجعة وتأنيب الأصدقاء المخلصين ، وتمر الأيام ، وإذا بهذا الشاب يتخرج من الجامعة وتنفتح عيناه ليرى الدنيا بمنظار آخر ، وإذا الفتاة التى اختارها فى حداثته لا تصلح أن تشاركه حياته الجديدة ، فيتنصل من وعده، ولكنه قد لا يستطيع أن يصارح فتاته بهذا فيراوغ ، إلى أن تفاجأ الفتاة بارتباطه بأخرى، فتتحطم حياتها ويضيع مستقبلها ، وطبيعى أن يُحجم الشباب عن الزواج من فتاة عاشت عمرها كله تحب شخصاً آخر.


وما يحدث من الشاب قد يحدث من الفتاة أيضاً، فهى فى الغالب غير قادرة على تحقيق العهد بالزواج ممن تحبه، إذ كثيراً ما يحدث أن يتقدم لخطبتها شاب آخر جاهز، وعلى خُلق فتوافق الأسرة على الفور، وعبثاً تحاول الفتاة أن تُفهم والديها أنها تحب شاباً آخر مازال فى مرحلة التعليم، فالوالدان لا يجدان وجهاً للمقارنة إطلاقاً ! فهذا رجل محترم له دخل كبير وعنده كذا و كذا... ، وأما ذاك فتلميذ لا يعرف أحد مصيره إلا الله ، وهنا تضطر الفتاة-تحت ضغط الأسرة-للزواج تاركة ورائها صديقها!
و الأن أترك لك الحكم..


س3 : هل تصارح الفتاة من تحبه بحبها؟!


-جرى العرف أن الشاب هو الذى يبادر و يتكلم أولاً، ولكن ماذا تفعل الفتاة إن أرادت أن تعبر عن حبها لشاب؟ هل تعلن له صراحةً عن هذا الحب؟!


نقول إنه يمكن للفتاة أن تعبر عن رغبتها ومشاعرها هذه بطرق متنوعة (مثل : إبراز اهتمامها به-مديحه على أعماله الجيدة-تهنئته فى مناسباته المفرحة- تعزيته و مؤازرته فى أوقات ألمه وحزنه...الخ) فالحب مشاعر و أحاسيس حية يمكن أن تصل إلى الطرف الآخر بوسائل متنوعة دون الحاجة إلى التصريح علانية بالكلام لئلا يستغل الطرف الآخر هذا الأمر استغلالاً سيئاً، والتعامل مع الشاب بهذه الطريقة المهذبة يشجعه-إن كان يحبها-لأن يتقدم لها طالباً يدها ، أما إذا لم يستجب لها، فلتكن الفتاة فى هذه الحالة أكثر نضجاً فى تقبل هذا "الرفض" دون إصرار على المحاصرة والمطاردة و دون تجريح أو إنقلاب المشاعر إلى كراهية .


وشبابنا المسيحى من الجنسين ، لا يحزن إذا وجد أن من فكر يوماً ما فى الارتباط به، قد تزوج بغيره، فهو كمحب يفرح لسعادة الآخر ، وكمؤمن يثق إنه لم يكن مختاراً له من قبّل الله.


وهنا انتهز الفرصة للتأكيد على أن علاقة الحب الحقيقى ، علاقة طاهرة ، وليس فيها ما يخزى أو يخجل ، وهذا بدوره يشجعنا على أن نسير فى علاقتنا هذه فى النور ، فنكشف هذه المشاعر وهذه الرغبة فى الارتباط للكبار، فأجمل لحظة فى حياة الأب أو الأم هى تلك التى يأتيه فيها ابنه أو بنته ويطلعه على أخفى ما لديّه من أسرار ، ففوزه بهذه الثقة يشعره بنجاحه فى رسالته كأب، ومكافأة له على تفهمه و رحابة صدره، وهم بما لديهم من خبرة قادرين على إرشادك والإجابة على أسئلتك و استفساراتك ، و تجنيبك المتاعب التى عانوها من قبل حتى لا تعانيها .



س4 : هل هناك حقاً (حب من أول نظرة)؟


ما يسمى بالحب من أول نظرة، هو مجرد إعجاب أو اشتهاء، وهو نوع من الافتتان
Fascination
أو الانبهار، فهو يعتمد على تلقائية الانجذاب، والانبهار بالمفاتن الجسدية فحسب، وقد تتساءل: ولما لا أكون قد "وقعت" فى الحب فعلاً؟! وذلك لأن الحب كما قلنا يتولد من العاطفة ، والعاطفة كما تقول معطيات علم النفس هى "مركب انفعالى يتكون على مستوى الإرادة والإدراك و الشعور" ومعروف أن المركب فى الكيمياء يتكون بصعوبة ولا يمكن فصل مكوناته بسهولة، فكم و كم يكون المركب الإنسانى إذن من حيث شدة درجة الصعوبة فى التكوين والانفصال.


وهذا المركب يتكون خلال اللقاءات الثنائية المتكررة حيث يكون خلالها عنصر التجاذب مؤثراً و فعالاً، ومن التعريف السابق فإن هذا المركب يتكون ليس فى غيبة العقل أو الإرادة أو الاحساس، ولكن وكل من المحبان يدرك ويريد ويشعر، فأنت إذن لا تقع فى حب واحدة عفواً، ولكنك لابد أن تجعل نفسك فى حالة حب معها و على حد تعبير أحدهم" الناس لا يقعون فى الحب لكنهم ينمون فيه".



س5 : هل يلزم أن يكون هناك حب قبل الزواج ؟؟


الحب ينمو و يكتمل فى الزواج، ولكنه يبدأ قبل الزواج، لذا يلزم لذلك الذى يختار شريكاً لحياته أن يكون على استعداد تام لأن يحبه ، ويشعر بميل روحى و نفسى وانجذاب عاطفى نحوه.. وإلا فلينتظر، و حقيقة أن كثيراً من أجدادنا لم يكونوا يرون زوجاتهم إلا على كرسى الإكليل فى الكنيسة ، ومع ذلك كان حب الزوجين لبعضهما ينمو و يزداد!!


لكن هذا كان فى الماضى، أما الآن فى عصرنا هذا ونحن فى بدء الألفية الثالثة، فلا يناسبه هذا الوضع و تلك المفاجأة، لذا رتبت الكنيسة فترة الخطوبة ليتعرف كل من الخطيبين على بعضهما البعض فى إطار الوقار والقداسة والحشمة و عدم التصنع و الوضوح والصراحة التامة من البداية، لأنه"لا خفى إلا و يُعلن" 


ويسرنى أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأقدم دعوة إلى هؤلاء المقبلين على الزواج.. دعوة على تصنيع الحب.. نعم تصنيع الحب، فبإمكاننا أن نصنع الحب و نغذيه فينمو، ولا أقصد بالحب هنا ذلك الحب الرومانسى العاطفى الذى تعرضه لنا الروايات وأفلام السينما كحب "قيس و ليلى" أو "روميو و جوليت" والذى يمتد سنوات قبل الزواج، ولكن أقصد الحب الناضج الواعى، وذلك بجهادنا للاتفاق فى الميول والاتجاهات، وباستعدادنا الكامل للبذل والعطاء والتضحية من أجل سعادة الآخر، وذلك خلال اللقاءات المستمرة التى بعلم وسماح الأهل، ونؤكد على أهمية لمسات المشاركة الوجدانية فى تقوية هذا الحب، فلنحرص إذن أن نحيط الحب ونشمله بالرعاية والتنشيط والتجديد، ولنروى شجرة الحب و نواظب على هذا، ولنقلع الآفات أول بأول حتى يزدهر الحب و يثمر أثماراً مباركة تجعل من البيت المسيحى كنيسة طاهرة مقدسة. 



س6 : كيف يمكن علاج فتور الحب؟؟ 


-المحبان قلما يستطيعان أن يبقيا فوق قمة الحب الشامخة لأن البقاء فوق الذرى العالية يصيب بالدوار أحياناً، وهذا هو السبب فى أن معجزة الحب الكبرى تخيب أحياناً ويستيقظ المحب على الحقيقة الأليمة آلا وهى أخطاء المحبوب، فيرى الآخر كما هو على حقيقته وليس كما كان يتخيله، غير أن الحب الناضج لا ينزعج لهذه الضعفات و النقائص فهى علامة من علامات الحياة الإنسانية، ومجالاً خصباً للنمو فى المحبة و تعميقها ، وذلك بقبول واحتمال هذه الضعفات بصدر رحب و تفّهم، فالمحبة"تحتمل كل شئ... وترجو كل شئ وتصبر على كل شئ"(1كو 7:13) هذا مع المحاولة المخلصة للإصلاح بلطف، والصلاة المستمرة من أجل أن يتدخل الله ويصلح هذا الاعوجاج، والمحبة الحقيقية " تستر كثرة من الخطايا "(1بط8:4) فالحب الناضج العميق كفيل بحماية الرابطة بين المحبين، وقديماً قال أرسطو : "إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهى لم يكن فى يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً" .


، فالنعمة التى بدأت عملها فى هذا الحب من البداية ، قادرة أن تكمل وتعبر بالمحبين الصادقين فوق الأحداث و الهموم و الضعفات. 

منقول لاهميته :smi411:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*ميييييييييييييرسى ليك يا كوكو
فعلا موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*


----------



## amad_almalk (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

شكرا على الموضوع الهام يا كوكو 



ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## rana1981 (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*شكرا كوكو على الموضوع المميز
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ميييييييييييييرسى ليك يا كوكو​*
> *فعلا موضوع جميل جدا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



happy angel قال:


>


 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا هابى ​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



amad_almalk قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الهام يا كوكو ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا عماد  


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كوكو على الموضوع المميز​*
> 
> *الرب يفرح قلبك*​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا رنا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

شكرا كوكو للموضوع الرائع



ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

ميرررسى على مروورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ماريتا (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

_موضوع فى منتهى الجماااااال_
_ميرسى كوكو_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

ميرررسى على مروورك يا ماريتا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*كلامك جميل يا كوكو

بس انت ليش ظلمت العشق ...؟؟؟

العشق هو الحب .... بس بدرجات اعمق ... اذا ما بتحب انسان ما بتقدر تعشقوا 

انت ظلمت العشق لما ربطتو بالشهوة .... و هو بريء من هالكلام .....

و ظلمتو كمان مرة لما اتهمتو انو نزوة او رغبة عارضة او غرض رخيص .....*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع وشامل جدا
يستحق التقيم

مرسي كوكو


الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*اية دة يا عم
بيقولي يجب اعطاء تقيم لاشخاص اخرين قبل اعطائها لكوكو مرة اخري​*


----------



## SALVATION (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

_روعه يا مان موضوعك بجد_
_شكرا كتييير كوكو _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



white rose قال:


> *كلامك جميل يا كوكو*
> 
> *بس انت ليش ظلمت العشق ...؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
ليس كل العشق 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا روز


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع وشامل جدا​*
> *يستحق التقيم*​
> *مرسي كوكو*​
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رجعا ليسوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية دة يا عم​*
> 
> *بيقولي يجب اعطاء تقيم لاشخاص اخرين قبل اعطائها لكوكو مرة اخري*​


 
ولا يهمك 

اكنه وصل وزياده :smil16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه يا مان موضوعك بجد_
> 
> _شكرا كتييير كوكو _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا تونى  


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

*موضوع رائع 
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



> الحب ينمو و يكتمل فى الزواج، ولكنه يبدأ قبل الزواج، لذا يلزم لذلك الذى يختار شريكاً لحياته أن يكون على استعداد تام لأن يحبه ، ويشعر بميل روحى و نفسى وانجذاب عاطفى نحوه.. وإلا فلينتظر، و حقيقة أن كثيراً من أجدادنا لم يكونوا يرون زوجاتهم إلا على كرسى الإكليل فى الكنيسة ، ومع ذلك كان حب الزوجين لبعضهما ينمو و يزداد!!


موضوع رائع مان
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع رائع ​*
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سندريلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*



grges monir قال:


> موضوع رائع مان
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا جرجس ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

شكرا كوكو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: +++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++*

ميررررسى على مرورك يا وليم  


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## yousteka (1 يوليو 2009)

*الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*


*الحب العاطفى الواعى *

 
*مقدمة*​

*الحب هو قوة حياة خلاقة مصدرها الله ، ف" الله محبة" (يو8:4)، الحب الصحيح هو ذلك الذى يكون مقدمة للخطوبة و الزواج، فلا يوجد حب لمجرد الحب، وإلا يكون شخص يتسلى بالطرف الأخر وهدفه الوحيد هو الإستمتاع، ودائما الذى يحب شخص حب حقيقى يخاف عليه ولا يقبل أن يمسه أحد بكلمة سوء.*


*نكرر الحب لابد أن يكون مقدمة للزواج، أو كما يقول علماء العلوم الإنسانية (الأنثروبولوجى) أن "الحب يكرسه وعد بالزواج" وبناء عليه فيجب أن يكون له زمان مناسب يتفق هذا الزمان مع ظروف الطرفين وإمكانياتهم، ومن الممكن أن تكون الظروف مناسبة تماما بعد التخرج مباشرة ، وقد يحتاج الشاب لعدة سنوات بعد التخرج.*


*ومعظم مشاكل الشباب فى الحب ترجع إلى عدم اختيار الوقت المناسب، ويحدث نتيجة لهذا أن يضطر أحد الطرفين إلى التخلى عن الأخر ، لأن هناك ظروف أقوى، وتلامس مع الواقع بنزع الأحلام الوردية.*


*وكان يمكن تلاشى كل هذا لو أحسن الفرد صنع القرار، وفكر جيدا و لم ينساق إلى عاطفته مهما كانت مقدسة، طالما لن يتوافر لها طريق التحقيق النهائى (الزواج) وبهذا ينجى نفسه من الدخول فى دوامة من العذاب و الاحباط أو الإكتئاب و اليأس.*


*ونحب أن نوضح أنه يجب أن يكون فى قلوبنا فى البداية حب عام تجاه المجتمع و الأسرة، وذلك قبل أن يكون لنا حب خاص موجه إلى شخص من الجنس الأخر بهدف الزواج، فالمعروف أن الكوب لا يفيض إن لم يمتلىء أولا.*
 

*مم يتولدالحب؟؟​*

*يتولد الحب من عاطفة الإنسان، والعاطفة جهاز خاص موجود فىالنفس الإنسانية، فالنفس الإنسانية فيها عنصران أساسيان:*
*العقل :وهو المسئول عن الوعى و الإدراك (الفهم) والتفكير و الاستنتاج و صنعالقرارات.*
*العاطفة : وهى المسئولة عن المشاعر والأحاسيس(الفرح،الحماس،الحب،الحزن،الكراهية) وحينما يوجد الإعجاب فهو يحرك العاطفةفتتولد منها مشاعر الحب.*​ 
*الميل والإعجاب:*​ 

*قلنا سابقا أن الصداقة بين شاب و شابة ممكن أن تتطوروحينما أن تتطور فهى تصل إلى درجة الإعجاب(إعجاب بشخصيتها-طريقة تفكيرها-شكلهاأدبها…)، وعندما يُعجب الشاب بفتاة فهو يرى فيها الأشياء الجميلة ، وكلما تقدمالإعجاب و زاد، اختفت من تفكيره و بصره الأشياء السيئة لذلك يقال أن "الحبأعمى"*
*LOVE IS BLIND*
*وقد رأى أحد المفكرين فى هذا القول مبالغة زائدة و فىرأيه أن الحب أعور(أى يرىبعين واحدة) يرى بها المحاسن و الأشياء الجميلة ، أماقولهم "أعمى" إذن فهو لا يرى أى شيئاًَ على الإطلاق! والحب لا يرى الأشياء الجميلةفقط ،بل أيضاً حتى الأشياء السيئة يراها جميلة فهو يرى فى الفتاة العنيدة أنشخصيتها قوية! و فى الماكرة و الخبيثة يرى الحكمة و الذكاء!*​ 



*هذا الميل والإعجاب عبارة عن شعور عاطفى يدفعه للوجود على الساحةو يزيده عدة عوامل :*​ 
*1- عوامل داخلية :وتتمثل فى الميل إلى الجنس الأخر ، و هذا ميل طبيعى و مقدس ، لكنه يحتاجإلى توجيه و إرشادحتى يسلك الإنسان بحكمة ، ولا شك أن إعتدال الأمور هو أنجحها فلاإفراط فى العلاقات ، ولا احجام و انزواء و تقوقع.*​ 

*2- عوامل خارجية :مثل الملابس الجميلة الأنيقة-عطورخاصة-وسائر طرق التجميل ... بالإضافة للجو العام (جو شاعرى-موسيقى هادئة-ضوءخافت).*​ 

*هذا و تختلف درجة الميل و الإعجاب من شخص إلى أخر ، وعندما يوجدالميل و الإعجاب بين شخصين فلا يمكن إخفاؤه عن الأخرين ، فسوف يشعرون به (من طريقةتعاملك معها-نظراتك إليها)، فالميل و الإعجاب لغة صامتة يحس بهاالناس.*​ 

*لكن انتبه :*​ 

*فليس معنىالإعجاب بشخص من الجنس الأخر ، أن تحاول أن تكون لك علاقة خاصة معه ، فلماذا لايستمر الإعجاب إعجاباً دون ارتباط عاطفى؟!*
*1- فيجب أن لا تنسى أن هناك شخصياتلها جاذبية عامة ، أى تتمتع بالقدرة على جذب انتباه كل من يتعامل معها.. فهل يفكركل هؤلاء المعجبون فى الارتباط بهذه الشخصية عاطفياً!!! *
*2- كل إنسان فيه منالصفات الجميلة ما يستحق الإعجاب ، فلا مانع بالإعجاب بالأخرين ، ولكن لتستغل هذاالإعجاب فى اكتساب هذه الصفات الجميلة والتى تنقصك.*
*3- ليس معنى إعجابى بشخص أنيُعجب هو أيضاً بى ، فلابد من احترام حرية الشخص الأخر.*
*4- لابد من تحكيم العقلو العودة إلى الواقع ، بدلا من تخيل إعجاب من طرف ما نتيجة لتفسيرات مرضية تخدمرغباتنا.*​ 


*ماذا يعجب الشاب فى الشابة التى يرغب الارتباط بها (والعكس) :*
*كثيراً ما يميل شاب إلى شابة معينة لأنها تشبهه، و تشترك معه فى كثيرمن الصفات و الميول ، والواقع أنه يعجب بنفسه أو بصورته فيها.*​ 

*لكن هناككثيرين يميلون إلى من يختلفون عنهم ، فهو يراها مكملة له ، فالكثير الحركة مثلاًيحب الهادئة ، الأسمر يميل إلى الأبيض.*​ 

*الشاب قد يحب فتاة لأنها تشبه*
*أمه، فبها صفات كثيرة من أمه، بل قد يصل الأمر إلى التشابه فى الشكلأيضاً.*
*أحياناً يكون الإعجاب نتيجة لجمال الشكل وهو ما يسمى ب*
*"PHYSICAL ATTRACTIVENESS" *
*(الجاذبية البدنية).*​ 

*فالشاب يحب فى الفتاة : الشعرالأصفر-العيون الزرقاء والخضراء-الصوت الجميل . و باقى الصفات الجسمية الجمالية .*​ 
*و الفتاة تحب فى الشاب : طول الفتى-أناقة ملابسه-جمال وانسجام ملامحالوجه.*
*ويكون التركيز على النواحى الجمالية كبيراً فى فترة المراهقة و بدايةالعشرينات.*
*ولا شك أن الاهتمام بجمال الشكل مهم وطبيعى بالنسبة للرجل ، لأنالرجل يتأثر و يستثار بمجرد النظر .*
*لكن عند الثلاثين وما بعدها ، لا يصبح للشكلأهميته الكبرى ، إذ يطغى الجانب العقلى والواقعى على تفكير الشباب ، فيكتفى بأنتكون الفتاة مقبولة شكلاً .*​ 

*قد يُعجب شاب بشابة نتيجة لتعبيراتهااللفظية الراقية التى تعبر عن الأحاسيس والمشاعر (شكر-إعجاب-مديح-تهنئة...) فالذىيعجب الشاب فى الفتاة هو بلا شك رقتها و عذوبتها ولطفها .*​ 

*ممكن الإعجابيكون نتيجة لسعة الأفق واتساع الفكر الذى يتمتع به أحد الطرفين ، فهى تجيد الحديثفى مجالات مختلفة وهى قارئة و مثقفة تستمتع بالحديث معها وتذهل من إطلاعها .*​ 

*يميل الشاب المسيحى إلى الفتاة التى لها نشاط روحى ، خادمة، منتظمةومواظبة على الحضور للكنيسة .*​ 

*كثيراً ما تحلم الشابة بالارتباط بشاب لهشهرته ، وله وضعه القيادى (حب البطل) ،فهى تُسر بأنه على الرغم من معرفته لعدد كثيرمن الشابات إلا أنه يلتفت إليها فقط ، ويهتم بها كثيراً ، ويفضلها على غيرها .*
*أنماط أو مستويات أو درجات الحب فى الكتاب المقدس :*
*حب الايروس (الحبالشهوانى) :Eros1-*
*وهو الذى يريد أن يمتلك الآخر فهو يتعامل مع الآخر كشىء و ليسشخص ، وهو حب أنانى متمركز حول الذات ، وهو حب استهلاكى يتخذ الآخر مجالاً لإشباعالشهوات .*
*نموذج : أمنون و ثامار .*​ 

*حب الفيليا (الحب الإنسانى العادى) hilia2-*​ 

*وهو حب متبادل من خلاله تسودمشاعر الود، وهو عاطفى جداً ، والعاطفية فيه تطغى على العقل ، وهو حب متقلب .*
*نموذج : حب المراهقين-الحب بين أزواج و زوجات أبرار العهد القديم (مثلاً حبيعقوب لراحيل).*​ 

*حب الأغابى (الحب المسيحى) :Agape3-*​ 

*وهو الحب الإنسانى الأصيل ، والذى كان يتمتع به آدموحواء قبل السقوط ، وحينما تمم الكلمة المتجسد الفداء و جدد طبيعتنا بالروح القدس،أعاد إلينا هذا الحب ، و أصبح يتمتع به كل إنسان مسيحى مؤمن ، ومن صفاته أنه حبباذل مُضحى ، حب حقيقى ، ناضج وواعى ، حب قوى وله القدرة على الانتصار على الموتفهو حب خالد.*​ 

*أسئلة :*​ 

*س1 : كيف أعرف أن هذا النداء الداخلى والإنجذاب نحو الآخر هو حب وليس عشقاً؟؟*​ 

*-العشق والشهوة يقوم على التهور والاندفاع والانفعالالعنيف ، بينما الحب ليس كذلك، بل هو بذل فيه وقار، حماس فيه اتزان، سرور و ابتهاجفيه تعقل و استقرار.*
*-العشق يقوم على نزوة متقلبة ، أو رغبة عابرة أو غرض رخيص،بينما الحب يقوم على وعد أبدى متبادل بقبول الآخر و تعهد بتحمل شخصه بكل مافيه.*
*-الحب يتجه نحو الكينونة لا نحو الملكية ، بمعنى أننا نحب الشخص لنفسه لالصفاته.*
*-الحب الذى يعتمد على الغريزة الجنسية فقط فهو ليس حباً على الإطلاقولكنه شهوة سريعة الزوال.*
*-ولكى تتمكن من التأكد من صدق النداء الداخلى فيك،فهذا يتطلب أولاً أن يكون لك حياة روحية صادقة، تعطيك البرهان وتشعرك بأن روح اللهيعمل بوضوح فى هذا الأمر، وأن الضمير صادق و مخلص و غير منقسم.*​ 

**هذا ويستوعب مفهوم الحب الصادق هذه الخصائص التالية :*
*1-الاستمتاع برفقة الطرف الآخرمع الرغبة فى إدامة النظر إليه ، و التأمل فيه و التحدث معه.*
*2-تقبل الطرف الآخركما هو.*
*3-حرص كل طرف على مصالح الطرف الآخر.*
*4-احترام المحبوب وتقديره.*
*5-البذل والعطاء بتقديم أقصى ما يمكن*
*"Giving the utmost"*
*حتىولو وصل الأمر إلى حد التضحية بالنفس من أجل المحبوب.*
*6-فهم شخصية الطرف الآخر واتجاهاته و تفضيلاته و دوافع سلوكه.*
*7-التلقائية فى التعامل و شعور كل طرف بأنهعلى طبيعته فى وجود الآخر.*
*8-الإفصاح عن الخبرات والمشاعر الشخصية .*
*9-الانشغال بالمحبوب حتى فى الأوقات التى يتعين فيها الإنخراط فى نشاطاتأخرى.*
*10-التفرد*
*"Exclusiveness"*
*أى وجود جاذبية خاصة للمحبوب لا يمكناستبدالها ، ويقتضى هذا منتهى الالتزام والإخلاص للمحبوب، مع الامتناع عن إقامة أىعلاقة مماثلة مع طرف آخر.*
*11-الرغبة الجنسية*
*"***ual Desire"*
*وتظهر فىرغبة المحب فى القرب البدنى من المحبوب و لمسه و مداعبته ، ولكن يتم ضبط تلك الرغبةو التسامى بها لاعتبارات أخلاقية و دينية .فإذا كانت تتوفر فيك هذه الخصائص فاعلمأنك تحب.*​ 


*س2 : الحب فى سن المراهقة ، لماذا لاتحبذونه؟!*​ 

*-أعلم أن البعض منكم ممن تعلق قلبه بفتاة معينة ، لايقبل أن يقال له لا تحب الآن ، ولكن تعالوا معاً نتدارس هذه النقاط :*
*1-الحب فىسن المراهقة و مستلزماته من مقابلات و نزهات و خطابات و أحاديث عاطفية ...الخ يشغلتفكير المراهق و يعوقه عن العمل و النجاح فى الدراسة ، و يبذل المراهق جهداً كبيراًللتغلب على حالة عدم التركيز هذه و لكنه لا يستطيع فيتأخر عن زملائه و يفقد تفوقه وامتيازه.*​ 

*وإن كان البعض يرى أن الحب قد يحفز الفرد للنجاح ليكون موضعتقدير واعجاب من الشخص الذى يحبه ، ولكن غالباً ما يحدث العكس.*​ 

*2-هناكفجوة عمرية (تقدر بحوالى 12-17 سنة) بين النضج الجنسى للمراهق و النضج الاقتصادى ،فإذا قلنا أن سن البلوغ الجنسى هو الثالثة عشر تقريباً، فسن النضج الإقتصادى يكونفى الغالب بين 25-30 سنة (حيث يكون الشاب قد أنهى فترة التعليم و الخدمة العسكرية ،والتحق بعمل مناسب ، و جمع لنفسه مبلغاً من المال لشراء و تأسيس سكن الزوجية) وخلال مدة هذه الفجوة يتطلب من المراهق التوفيق بين دوافعه الجنسية و متطلباتالمجتمع ، فإذا أقدم على الحب فى هذه الفترة فهو يزيد المشكلة تعقيداً، فهما لايستطيعان اللقاء لأن العرف و التقاليد و قيم المجتمع و المُثل الدينية لا تُقر هذااللقاء ، لأنهما لا يستطيعان الزواج لعدم استقلالهما مادياً بعد ، مما يدفعهمللتقابل خِلسة ويأتيان بسلوك لا يرضى عنه المجتمع و ينظر إليه الناس نظرة احتقار، ونشير هنا إلى أن طول مدة هذه العلاقات يجعلها كثيراً ما تتحول تدريجياً إلى علاقاتجسدية مما يعرض إلى الانحدار فى مهاوى الرذيلة.*
*3-عدم القدرة على تحقيق العهودبالزواج فى المستقبل ، يتعاهد المحبوبان على الزواج ، وتعيش الفتاة على هذا الأملغير عابثة بما يقوله الناس عنها ولا بمراجعة وتأنيب الأصدقاء المخلصين ، وتمرالأيام ، وإذا بهذا الشاب يتخرج من الجامعة وتنفتح عيناه ليرى الدنيا بمنظار آخر ،وإذا الفتاة التى اختارها فى حداثته لا تصلح أن تشاركه حياته الجديدة ، فيتنصل منوعده، ولكنه قد لا يستطيع أن يصارحفتاته بهذا فيراوغ ، إلى أن تفاجأ الفتاةبارتباطه بأخرى، فتتحطم حياتها ويضيع مستقبلها ، وطبيعى أن يُحجم الشباب عن الزواجمن فتاة عاشت عمرها كله تحب شخصاً آخر.*​ 

*وما يحدث من الشاب قد يحدث منالفتاة أيضاً، فهى فى الغالب غير قادرة على تحقيق العهد بالزواج ممن تحبه، إذكثيراً ما يحدث أن يتقدم لخطبتها شاب آخر جاهز، وعلى خُلق فتوافق الأسرة على الفور،وعبثاً تحاول الفتاة أن تُفهم والديها أنها تحب شاباً آخر مازال فى مرحلة التعليم،فالوالدان لا يجدان وجهاً للمقارنة إطلاقاً ! فهذا رجل محترم له دخل كبير وعنده كذاو كذا... ، وأما ذاك فتلميذ لا يعرف أحد مصيره إلا الله ، وهنا تضطر الفتاة-تحت ضغطالأسرة-للزواج تاركة ورائها صديقها!*
*و الأن أترك لك الحكم..*​ 

*س3 : هل تصارح الفتاة من تحبه بحبها؟!*​ 

*-جرى العرف أن الشاب هو الذى يبادر و يتكلم أولاً، ولكن ماذا تفعل الفتاة إن أرادت أن تعبر عن حبها لشاب؟ هل تعلن له صراحةً عن هذا الحب؟!*​ 

*نقول إنه يمكن للفتاة أن تعبر عن رغبتها ومشاعرها هذه بطرق متنوعة (مثل : إبراز اهتمامها به-مديحه علىأعماله الجيدة-تهنئته فى مناسباته المفرحة- تعزيته و مؤازرته فى أوقات ألمهوحزنه...الخ) فالحب مشاعر و أحاسيس حية يمكن أن تصل إلى الطرف الآخر بوسائل متنوعةدون الحاجة إلى التصريح علانية بالكلام لئلا يستغل الطرف الآخر هذا الأمر استغلالاًسيئاً، والتعامل مع الشاب بهذه الطريقة المهذبة يشجعه-إن كان يحبها-لأن يتقدم لهاطالباً يدها ، أما إذا لم يستجب لها، فلتكن الفتاة فى هذه الحالة أكثر نضجاً فىتقبل هذا "الرفض" دون إصرار على المحاصرة والمطاردة و دون تجريح أو إنقلاب المشاعرإلى كراهية .*​ 

*وشبابنا المسيحى من الجنسين ، لا يحزن إذا وجد أن من فكريوماً ما فى الارتباط به، قد تزوج بغيره، فهو كمحب يفرح لسعادة الآخر ، وكمؤمن يثقإنه لم يكن مختاراً له من قبّل الله.*​ 

*وهنا انتهز الفرصة للتأكيد على أنعلاقة الحب الحقيقى ، علاقة طاهرة ، وليس فيها ما يخزى أو يخجل ، وهذا بدوره يشجعناعلى أن نسير فى علاقتنا هذه فى النور ، فنكشف هذه المشاعر وهذه الرغبة فى الارتباطللكبار، فأجمل لحظة فى حياة الأب أو الأم هى تلك التى يأتيه فيها ابنه أو بنتهويطلعه على أخفى ما لديّه من أسرار ، ففوزه بهذه الثقة يشعره بنجاحه فى رسالته كأب،ومكافأة له على تفهمه و رحابة صدره، وهم بما لديهم من خبرة قادرين على إرشادكوالإجابة على أسئلتك و استفساراتك ، و تجنيبك المتاعب التى عانوها من قبل حتى لاتعانيها .*​ 


*س4 : هل هناك حقاً (حب من أول نظرة)؟*​ 

*ما يسمى بالحب من أول نظرة، هو مجرد إعجاب أو اشتهاء، وهونوع من الافتتان*
*Fascination*
*أو الانبهار، فهو يعتمد على تلقائية الانجذاب،والانبهار بالمفاتن الجسدية فحسب، وقد تتساءل: ولما لا أكون قد "وقعت" فى الحبفعلاً؟! وذلك لأن الحب كما قلنا يتولد من العاطفة ، والعاطفة كما تقول معطيات علمالنفس هى "مركب انفعالى يتكون على مستوى الإرادة والإدراك و الشعور" ومعروف أنالمركب فى الكيمياء يتكون بصعوبة ولا يمكن فصل مكوناته بسهولة، فكم و كم يكونالمركب الإنسانى إذن من حيث شدة درجة الصعوبة فى التكوينوالانفصال.*​ 

*وهذا المركب يتكون خلال اللقاءات الثنائية المتكررة حيث يكونخلالها عنصر التجاذب مؤثراً و فعالاً، ومن التعريف السابق فإن هذا المركب يتكون ليسفى غيبة العقل أو الإرادة أو الاحساس، ولكن وكل من المحبان يدرك ويريد ويشعر، فأنتإذن لا تقع فى حب واحدة عفواً، ولكنك لابد أن تجعل نفسك فى حالة حب معها و على حدتعبير أحدهم" الناس لا يقعون فى الحب لكنهم ينمون فيه".*​ 


*س5 : هل يلزم أن يكون هناك حب قبل الزواج ؟؟*​ 

*الحب ينموو يكتمل فى الزواج، ولكنه يبدأ قبل الزواج، لذا يلزم لذلك الذى يختار شريكاً لحياتهأن يكون على استعداد تام لأن يحبه ، ويشعر بميل روحى و نفسى وانجذاب عاطفى نحوه.. وإلا فلينتظر، و حقيقة أن كثيراً من أجدادنا لم يكونوا يرون زوجاتهم إلا على كرسىالإكليل فى الكنيسة ، ومع ذلك كان حب الزوجين لبعضهما ينمو ويزداد!!*​ 

*لكن هذا كان فى الماضى، أما الآن فى عصرنا هذا ونحن فى بدءالألفية الثالثة، فلا يناسبه هذا الوضع و تلك المفاجأة، لذا رتبت الكنيسة فترةالخطوبة ليتعرف كل من الخطيبين على بعضهما البعض فى إطار الوقار والقداسة والحشمة وعدم التصنع و الوضوح والصراحة التامة من البداية، لأنه"لا خفى إلا و يُعلن" *​ 

*ويسرنى أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأقدم دعوة إلى هؤلاء المقبلين علىالزواج.. دعوة على تصنيع الحب.. نعم تصنيع الحب، فبإمكاننا أن نصنع الحب و نغذيهفينمو، ولا أقصد بالحب هنا ذلك الحب الرومانسى العاطفى الذى تعرضه لنا الرواياتوأفلام السينما كحب "قيس و ليلى" أو "روميو و جوليت" والذى يمتد سنوات قبل الزواج،ولكن أقصد الحب الناضج الواعى، وذلك بجهادنا للاتفاق فى الميول والاتجاهات،وباستعدادنا الكامل للبذل والعطاء والتضحية من أجل سعادة الآخر، وذلك خلال اللقاءاتالمستمرة التى بعلم وسماح الأهل، ونؤكد على أهمية لمسات المشاركة الوجدانية فىتقوية هذا الحب، فلنحرص إذن أن نحيط الحب ونشمله بالرعاية والتنشيط والتجديد،ولنروى شجرة الحب و نواظب على هذا، ولنقلع الآفات أول بأول حتى يزدهر الحب و يثمرأثماراً مباركة تجعل من البيت المسيحى كنيسة طاهرة مقدسة. *​ 


*س6 : كيف يمكن علاج فتور الحب؟؟*​ 

*-المحبان قلمايستطيعان أن يبقيا فوق قمة الحب الشامخة لأن البقاء فوق الذرى العالية يصيب بالدوارأحياناً، وهذا هو السبب فى أن معجزة الحب الكبرى تخيب أحياناً ويستيقظ المحب علىالحقيقة الأليمة آلا وهى أخطاء المحبوب، فيرى الآخر كما هو على حقيقته وليس كما كانيتخيله، غير أن الحب الناضج لا ينزعج لهذه الضعفات و النقائص فهى علامة من علاماتالحياة الإنسانية، ومجالاً خصباً للنمو فى المحبة و تعميقها ، وذلك بقبول واحتمالهذه الضعفات بصدر رحب و تفّهم، فالمحبة"تحتمل كل شئ... وترجو كل شئ وتصبر على كلشئ"(1كو 7:13) هذا مع المحاولة المخلصة للإصلاح بلطف، والصلاة المستمرة من أجل أنيتدخل الله ويصلح هذا الاعوجاج، والمحبة الحقيقية " تستر كثرة من الخطايا "(1بط8:4) فالحب الناضج العميق كفيل بحماية الرابطة بين المحبين، وقديماً قال أرسطو : "إنحباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهى لم يكن فى يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً" .*​ 

*،فالنعمة التى بدأت عملها فى هذا الحب من البداية ، قادرة أن تكمل وتعبر بالمحبين الصادقين فوق الأحداث و الهموم و الضعفات.*​ 
*اتمني ان نضع الموضوع للمناقشة من خلال ردودكم*
*فرجاء محبة بعد قراءة الموضوع ضع رايك فيه ؟*​


----------



## white rose (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*

*س4 : هل هناك حقاً (حب من أول نظرة)؟



ما يسمى بالحب من أول نظرة، هو مجرد إعجاب أو اشتهاء، وهونوع من الافتتان
Fascination
أو الانبهار، فهو يعتمد على تلقائية الانجذاب،والانبهار بالمفاتن الجسدية فحسب، وقد تتساءل: ولما لا أكون قد "وقعت" فى الحبفعلاً؟! وذلك لأن الحب كما قلنا يتولد من العاطفة ، والعاطفة كما تقول معطيات علمالنفس هى "مركب انفعالى يتكون على مستوى الإرادة والإدراك و الشعور" ومعروف أنالمركب فى الكيمياء يتكون بصعوبة ولا يمكن فصل مكوناته بسهولة، فكم و كم يكونالمركب الإنسانى إذن من حيث شدة درجة الصعوبة فى التكوينوالانفصال.



وهذا المركب يتكون خلال اللقاءات الثنائية المتكررة حيث يكونخلالها عنصر التجاذب مؤثراً و فعالاً، ومن التعريف السابق فإن هذا المركب يتكون ليسفى غيبة العقل أو الإرادة أو الاحساس، ولكن وكل من المحبان يدرك ويريد ويشعر، فأنتإذن لا تقع فى حب واحدة عفواً، ولكنك لابد أن تجعل نفسك فى حالة حب معها و على حدتعبير أحدهم" الناس لا يقعون فى الحب لكنهم ينمون فيه".*



*بس مع هيك الحب من اول نظرة موجود* 



*وقديماً قال أرسطو : "إنحباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهى لم يكن فى يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً" .​*

*صح 100% حسب رايي
لأنو الحب ياللي ما بيتحمل مر الحياة متل الحلو ابدا ما كان و لا رح يكون حب*


*موضوع حلو كتير يوستيكا

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## yousteka (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*



white rose قال:


> *س4 : هل هناك حقاً (حب من أول نظرة)؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

فعلا يا روز المحبة الحقيقية لا تسقط ابدا

مررررررسي ليكي كتير حبيبتي ولرأيك

نوررررررتيني وربنا معاكي​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا يوستيكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*

موضوع بجد يا رائع يا يوستيكا يا قمر
و متكامل جدا جدا و حقيقي اختك موري استفادت منو جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبة قلبي و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعه واتمنى الكل يستفيد منه
ميرسى يا قمررررر وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## yousteka (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا يوستيكا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 

مرررررسي كتير استاذي العزيز كليمو

ونشكر ربنا ان الموضوعك عجب حضرتك

ربنا معاك​


----------



## yousteka (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*



moky قال:


> موضوع بجد يا رائع يا يوستيكا يا قمر​
> و متكامل جدا جدا و حقيقي اختك موري استفادت منو جدا جدا
> ربنا يباركك يا حبيبة قلبي و يعوضك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
> ...


 
نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك ياموري

وربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## yousteka (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*



red rose88 قال:


>


 

مررررررررسي كتير يا روز

وربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## yousteka (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب العاطفي الواعي ..............موضوع جميل قوي وفيه اجابة على اسئلة كتيررر*



dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعه واتمنى الكل يستفيد منه*
> *ميرسى يا قمررررر وربنا يعوض تعبك*


 

نشكرررر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يا دوندن


وربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

